# Job Seekers Benefit after Maternity Leave



## tipping (10 Dec 2008)

My wife went on Maternity leave approximately 2 weeks before the end of her contract (not up for renewal anyway) and subsequently received her 6 months of state maternity benefit. She had approx 2 1/2 years of PRSI contributions to the start of her maternity leave. 
She has recently come off maternity leave and is looking for work (already has had one interview, so can document that she is seeking employment). 

Is she now entitled to job seekers benefit?


----------



## Welfarite (11 Dec 2008)

Check the sticky for conditions.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jan 2009)

Probably 
  To qualify for Jobseekers Benefit in 2008, You must have 104 weeks PRSI *paid* since starting work. 

  And You must have 39 weeks PRSI paid or credited in 2006 (a minimum of 13 of the 39 contributions must be *paid* PRSI) 

  If you don’t have 39 weeks PRSI paid or credited in 2006, you will still qualify if you have 26 weeks paid in 2006 and 26 weeks paid in 2005. 

  So most people who qualify for maternity benefit, will get Jobseekers Benefit when their Maternity Benefit ends.


----------

